# How Do I Add a Twitter or Facebook Button to My Signature?



## McPatrickClan

I have a bunch of code but when I put it in there, nothing happens. Anyone have a suggestion?

Thanks!


----------



## Michael

HTML ain't allowed in signatures. I made my own button. 

- Find a FB logo pic and cut it down to size.
- Upload it somewhere (photobucket, picassa, your blog, etc).
- Use an image tag in your signature to call it...you can only use IMGL or IMGR.
- Add the link to your page from the image using URL tags.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Christian Soldier

Can we just borrow your button?


----------



## Michael

Christian Soldier said:


> Can we just steal your button?
> 
> -----Added 12/13/2009 at 06:35:55 EST-----
> 
> "Borrow" would be a better word.



Sure!

The image is stored in the media files of my blog...http://spiritualvault.wordpress.com/files/2009/11/fb30.png

To make the buttons I currently use the code below. For the sake of posting so that you can actually see the code I'll replace all brackets "[ ]" with squigglies "{ }". You'll have to go in and switch them back, of course, as well as call your own site in the link (where it says URL="add your own site here"). Also, ignore the fact that these will come up as actual links below. Just use the text, switch brackets, and add your own FB site or whatever site you like.

Anyhow, my sig buttons look like this...(facebook is in the middle)

{URL="http://www.spiritualvault.wordpress.com"}{IMGL}http://spiritualvault.wordpress.com/files/2009/11/sun301.jpg{/IMGL}{/URL}
{URL="http://facebook.com/michaelturner10"}{IMGL}http://spiritualvault.wordpress.com/files/2009/11/fb30.png{/IMGL}{/URL}
{URL="http://twitter.com/michaelturner10"}{IMGL}http://spiritualvault.wordpress.com/files/2009/11/tw30.png{/IMGL}{/URL}


----------

